# my new toy!!!!



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2127505 
yes i finally got 1 traded in my 99 gxe for it but its mine all mine!!!! HAHAHAHA!!! 
also go to my link and get sponsored!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow, carsponsorships.com is gonna royally rip you off. congrats on that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Please tell me why you'd think you'd need a "greddy shut-off timer" lmao


EDIT : Ahhh I see you plan on turboing it.. Well either way, it's called a Turbo Timer.. Please don't call it what you did. It's all nasty.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

asleepz said:


> EDIT : Ahhh I see you plan on turboing it.. Well either way, it's called a Turbo Timer.. Please don't call it what you did. It's all nasty.


Turbo Timers are Rice..... :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Turbo Timers are Rice..... :cheers:


I agree, I don't have one and I have a turbo...


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

wes said:


> I agree, I don't have one and I have a turbo...


well when i bought the car it was on there. the guy who had it orig was doing the turbo upgrade, ive only had it for about 5 days so im not sure really WHY its on there i just listed it cuz it is on there


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> I agree, I don't have one and I have a turbo...


Well I don't have one neither but if your going to talk about one I'd at least call it the proper name.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Turbo Timers are Rice..... :cheers:


OKOK.... NOW.... Tell me why. I want to know why they are rice. Please explain.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

wapaksentra said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2127505
> yes i finally got 1 traded in my 99 gxe for it but its mine all mine!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!
> also go to my link and get sponsored!!!!!


Sweet ride! How many miles?


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

mjd4277 said:


> Sweet ride! How many miles?


just under 40k


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

HEY guys quick question where can i get all the badges and stickers for this car it has none and im getting tired of being pulled over about every 20 minutes so people can find out what my car is it has no ser no nissan no sentra and no spec v logos anywhere on the car. also the engine does not have the plastic guard either that goes on top i want all for this car so it lookst orig or atleast almost orig


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Your local Nissan dealer should have everything you need!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

turbo timers arent rice.

but why does this car have future plans for a header AND a turbo kit...hmmmm


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> turbo timers arent rice.
> 
> but why does this car have future plans for a header AND a turbo kit...hmmmm


turbo header.....


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> turbo timers arent rice.
> 
> but why does this car have future plans for a header AND a turbo kit...hmmmm


turbo header.....duh


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wapaksentra said:


> turbo header.....duh


they call those Turbo Manifolds.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

gee i cant win here lol turbo timer turbo manifold... im screwed lol


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

wapaksentra said:


> HEY guys quick question where can i get all the badges and stickers for this car it has none and im getting tired of being pulled over about every 20 minutes so people can find out what my car is it has no ser no nissan no sentra and no spec v logos anywhere on the car. also the engine does not have the *plastic guard * either that goes on top i want all for this car so it lookst orig or atleast almost orig



Er... I hope you're not talking about the valve cover?


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Er... I hope you're not talking about the valve cover?


no the dressup part has nissan emblem and stuff on it
went got qoute all badges and stickers total $125 and the plastic guard is $64
sound right????


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

NEW pics!!! well 2 atleast 1 of engine there you will see what part im talking about and 1 of the greddy turbo timer


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> wow, carsponsorships.com is gonna royally rip you off. congrats on that.


Nothing like a quick pee on Junior's parade. 

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry but...you get pulled over by people asking you what kind of car it is?

dont mean to sound harsh, but you must live in a small town or something


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

ya actually i do live in a small town around 40k people and 100k in the next town over i believe


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

u actually stopped for them too?? might as well get ur autograph too haha...lets see the car, u got pix?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, a turbo timer. that thing much add like 60whp.. How much boost are you running with that new toys...

not to be harsh, but why in the hell would anyone pull you over for a sentra. Hell its not even that modded. It doesn't look bad, but those things are all over the road.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice gauges


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i have a question...the 4th pic down with the drivers side door open, is that yellow i see? can i see a full drivers side shot please? cause its driving me nuts that i cant figure out what the hell that is.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jenns240 said:


> i have a question...the 4th pic down with the drivers side door open, is that yellow i see? can i see a full drivers side shot please? cause its driving me nuts that i cant figure out what the hell that is.


yea... what the hell is that.. Looks like a yellow shadow... even in the door sil and on the hood.. That's pretty damn cool if its not paint.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> yea... what the hell is that.. Looks like a yellow shadow... even in the door sil and on the hood.. That's pretty damn cool if its not paint.


More than likely just sun reflecting in some wierd way because its not on the other side. If you look at the hood and the seat and the front section of the rear door its all spotted like a tree was casting a shadow on the car. Probably taken in the evening.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

In response to the yellow color its the sun reflecting in a wierd way. Also in response to the greddy timer giving me 60whp its only 45 i got the slower version and didnt get stickers for the other 15 whp  no the car came with the timer. (kid had it in before i purchased) dont know why but its there well its not going to be for long taking it out this week.


----------

